# Zugriff auf Parameter im Deployment Descriptor



## armitage (9. Jun 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe folgende Frage:

Kann ich die Kontextparameter aus web.xml in eben dieser web.xml referenzieren?

Mein Problem ist:

Ich habe die URLs aller JSP-Seiten als Kontextparameter angegeben, damit ich sie schnell ändern kann. Dann gibt es noch einen Wert für eine error-page im Deskriptor, der jetzt nicht mehr fest sein soll, sondern den entsprechenden Kontextparameter referenzieren muss.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## HLX (11. Jun 2007)

```
getServletContext().getInitParameter("MeinParameter")
```


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2007)

Bitte die Fragestellung genau lesen.


----------

